# racks



## Eudokia (Feb 24, 2013)

Σε κείμενο που αφορά διαρρυθμίσεις αποθηκών και εναλλακτικά συστήματα αποθήκευσης αναφέρονται συνεχώς οι λέξεις racks και racking. Προτιμώ την απόδοση "ράφια", όπως αναφέρεται και εδώ: http://digilib.lib.unipi.gr/dspace/bitstream/unipi/4244/1/Tzanetakos.pdf ή εδώ: http://www.toyota-forklifts.gr/GR/PRODUCTS/RACKING_SYSTEM/PALLETISED-GOODS/Pages/Default.aspx από τη λέξη "ικριώματα", έστω και αν ουσιαστικά μοιάζουν με σκαλωσιές. Θα προτιμούσα να αποφύγω τη λέξη "ραφιέρες". Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, όμως, πώς θα διαχωρίσω το "shelves", "shelving"; Οριζόντια ράφια, σύστημα οριζοντίων ραφιών; Υπάρχει πρόβλημα να αποδοθούν επίσης "ράφια"; Θα με ενδιέφερε η γνώμη σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

A rack and a shelf can be the same thing, though if attached to a wall, 'shelf' is most common, at least in British English. If they are 'free-standing' (as a piece of movable furniture) then they'd usually be a 'set' or even a 'rack' of shelves.

This is true with bookshelves, and especially in the home, but the shelving in shops or other workplaces are more commonly called 'racks' - no matter what is kept on them - so there can be a difference between domestic 'bookshelves' and the 'racking' in a bookshop. Libraries, though, almost always have 'shelves'.

Incidentally, though, if you were not talking about books, there is one good distinction. Shelves are definitely flat and have things standing on them. Racks can be the same, but can be made to have things hanging from them.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/English-Second-Language-1815/2009/2/book-rack-vs-book.htm

Για εμάς, ράφια είναι όλα. Η ραφιέρα έχει πολλά ράφια.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

Eudokia, αυτά που δείχνει το δεύτερό σου λινκ τα λέμε *παλετόραφα *(ενικός: _*το παλετόραφο*_).


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την (πρωινή) ανταπόκριση. 
Ως κατασκευή δεν είναι ίδια με τα (οριζόντια) ράφια, δεδομένου ότι τα racks είναι συστήματα ραφιών που μπορεί να μην έχουν (και συνήθως δεν έχουν, από ό,τι βλέπω) οριζόντια επίπεδα, αλλά απλώς οδηγούς όπου πατούν και σύρονται οι παλέτες.
Ωστόσο, δυσκολεύομαι να τα πω παλετόραφα, επειδή θα πρέπει να μεταφέρω την ίδια λέξη για την περιγραφή των διαφόρων συστημάτων: παλετόραφα ελεύθερης εισόδου, παλετόραφα ελεύθερης διέλευσης, παλετόραφα βαρύτητας κ.ο.κ.
Τείνω να τα πω "ράφια". Η λέξη ικρίωμα με ανατριχιάζει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

E, αν είναι μόνον οι κάθετοι οδηγοί, μήπως να σκεφτείς και τις σκαλιέρες; Διότι, έτσι που μου τα περιγράφεις, για «σκαλιέρες παλετών / παλετόραφων» μου φαίνονται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Να προσθέσω την ακριβολογία:

*pallet racking, pallet racks* = παλετόραφα
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallet_racking


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2013)

Άσχετο με το θέμα σας, αλλά *racks* στα εργαστήρια είναι οι θήκες των δοκιμαστικών σωλήνων και άλλων σωληναρίων, που συνήθως τις λέμε *στατώ* (*στατό* θα πει ο Νίκελ τώρα)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Άσχετο με το θέμα σας, αλλά *racks* στα εργαστήρια είναι οι θήκες των δοκιμαστικών σωλήνων και άλλων σωληναρίων, που συνήθως τις λέμε *στατώ* (*στατό* θα πει ο Νίκελ τώρα)



Όταν δεν είναι από το _πρωτοστατώ_ και δεν υπάρχει γαλλική λέξη που να λήγει σε _-(e)au_ και υπάρχει το παρακάτω λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ, τι θα έκανες εσύ στη θέση μου;

*στατό (το)* είδος αναλογίου όπου κρεμιούνται μικρά εμπορεύματα, κάλτσες, σλιπ, μαντήλια, κάρτες κ.λπ.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Ουδ. τού αρχ. επιθ. _στατός _«τοποθετημένος, σταθερός» < θ. -_στα_ τού ρ. _ί-στη-μι / ί-στα-μαι_ + επίθημα -_τος_].


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 24, 2013)

Επίσης, για τους μουσικούς: Η θήκη μεταφοράς-διάταξης ηχητικού εξοπλισμού (ενισχυτές, προενισχύσεις, κεφαλές) ονομάζεται *ρακιέρα*. Η ίδια λέξη μπορεί να δηλώνει και την κάθετη διάταξη του εξοπλισμού αυτού, ασχέτως θήκης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όταν δεν είναι από το _πρωτοστατώ_ και δεν υπάρχει γαλλική λέξη που να λήγει σε _-(e)au_ και υπάρχει το παρακάτω λήμμα στο ΛΝΕΓ, τι θα έκανες εσύ στη θέση μου;
> 
> *στατό (το)* είδος αναλογίου όπου κρεμιούνται μικρά εμπορεύματα, κάλτσες, σλιπ, μαντήλια, κάρτες κ.λπ.
> [ΕΤΥΜ. Ουδ. τού αρχ. επιθ. _στατός _«τοποθετημένος, σταθερός» < θ. -_στα_ τού ρ. _ί-στη-μι / ί-στα-μαι_ + επίθημα -_τος_].



Επειδή εγώ θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούμε στο εργαστήριο χημείας και τον πληθυντικό, τα στατά, ξαφνικά έχω την απορία μήπως η γραφή με -ώ και η ακλισία έγινε στα πλαίσια κάποιου ευπρεπισμού... Πλάκα θα είχε!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή εγώ θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούμε στο εργαστήριο χημείας και τον πληθυντικό, τα στατά, ξαφνικά έχω την απορία μήπως η γραφή με -ώ και η ακλισία έγινε στα πλαίσια κάποιου ευπρεπισμού... Πλάκα θα είχε!


Ε, προφανώς! Πλήθος ανθρώπων (9620 σύμφωνα με το Google) δεν κατάλαβαν την προέλευση της λέξης και σκέφτηκαν «Ε, γαλλικό θα είναι» :-D


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2013)

Μια στιγμή! Στατό λένε στα νοσοκομεία τον καλόγερο απ' όπου σου κρεμάνε τους ορούς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Αυτό περιγράφει το ΛΝΕΓ. Ίδια τα παθήματά του.

http://www.kepa.com.gr/catalogsub.php?idsub=102


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή εγώ θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούμε στο εργαστήριο χημείας και τον πληθυντικό, τα στατά, ξαφνικά έχω την απορία μήπως η γραφή με -ώ και η ακλισία έγινε στα πλαίσια κάποιου ευπρεπισμού... Πλάκα θα είχε!



+1.

Το στατό, του στατού, τα στατά, των στατών (όπως τα στρατά). Κι αφήστε τον γκούγκλη (που τάζει 9.630 "*στατώ", αλλά παραδίδει 628 τελικά) να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Άλλωστε, αρκετά σχετικά ευρήματα έχει και το σωστό «στατό». Άλλο είναι το στατό, για τους δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες, τα σωληνάρια, τις πιπέτες κλπ., κι άλλο το *στατώ, για τις πίπες. 
Σατώ *Στατώ ντε πιπέτ σ'ε βρεμάν ουν πιπ. 





 

 Παρέμπ, για το θέμα του νήματος, τα κατακόρυφα rack στα παλετόραφα, μήπως θα βόλευε μια λύση με ορθοστάτες (των ραφιών) για τα κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα που λέμε κι εκεί (αναφέρονται και στην εργασία που δίνει στο πρώτο λίνκι η Ευδοκία), ώστε να διακρίνονται από τα οριζόντια ράφια που στηρίζονται πάνω τους;


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 26, 2013)

Καταλήγω στο "ράφια", "συστήματα ραφιών" για το racks (νομίζω είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη απόδοση, τουλάχιστον στην πλειοψηφία των διαφημιστικών) και "οριζόντια ράφια" για το shelves. Δεν είναι σκέτοι ορθοστάτες, έχουν οριζόντιες δοκίδες.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Καταλήγω στο ... "οριζόντια ράφια" ...


Μα τι προσφέρει ο προσδιορισμός «οριζόντια» προκειμένου για ράφια;


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2013)

Κάτι θέλει να πει σε σχέση με τα *κεκλιμένα ράφια* (στα οποία εκθέτουμε πράγματα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2013)

ΟΚ, αν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2013)

Μα δεν υπάρχει κεκλιμένο σύστημα *αποθήκευσης*!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2013)

Χωρίς να θέλω να ισοπεδώσω τα πράγματα, ανέκαθεν το rack με παρέπεμπε σε εσχαρωτό ράφι και το shelf σε συμπαγές.


rack






shelf






Τώρα, στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, το racks θα το προτιμούσα ως σκαλιέρες, ή σύστημα επάλληλων ραφιών ή, ακόμα, και ικρίωμα. Να το απενοχοποιήσουμε κιόλα.


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 26, 2013)

Κάτι τέτοιο είναι το σύστημα που περιγράφει το κείμενο (ή διάφορες παραλλαγές του)
http://www.voyatzoglou.gr/#/gr/projects/eksoplismoi-apothikon/drive-in/
(τυχαία η εταιρεία)
Δεν έχουν πάτους τα ράφια, γενικά είναι μόνο οδηγοί, εκτός εξαιρέσεων, όπου υπάρχουν shelves.
Να γιατί δεν θέλω το ικρίωμα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYMIbOtKfMU

Ανεξάρτητα, όμως, από αυτό γιατί όλες οι εταιρείες με εξοπλισμό αποθήκης τα λένε "ράφια";


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2013)

Ναι, κι εδώ έτσι τα λέει. 

Προφανώς γιατί στα ελληνικά δεν κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα στα δύο.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 27, 2013)

Κατόπιν εορτής, πέρσι κάηκε φέτος βρόμισε, να προτείνω και τη λέξη _*ράγες,* _αν πρόκειται απλώς για οδηγούς που πάνω τους σύρονται οι παλέτες προκειμένου να τοποθετηθούν ή να αφαιρεθούν;


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 27, 2013)

Καλώς ή κακώς υιοθέτησα τα "ράφια/συστήματα ραφιών" για το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Οι ράγες θα ταίριαζαν αν αναφερόμαστε μόνο στα οριζόντια στοιχεία, ενώ τα ικριώματα τα έχουμε συνδέσει κυρίως με τις εξωτερικές σκαλωσιές. Ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2014)

Τελικά ένα στατό μπορεί να είναι ά-στατο, ακατά-στατο κ.ο.κ...





Για λιγότερα, βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=221117&viewfull=1#post221117 :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά ένα στατό μπορεί να είναι ά-στατο, ακατά-στατο κ.ο.κ...
> ...



Πολυδιάστατο! :)
Το ποστ, Ζαζ.


----------

